# Arnold Schwarzenegger asks Putin to "stop this war"



## nickel (Mar 19, 2022)

Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν ήταν τόσο εύστοχος ο Άρνι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2022)

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω την προέλευση ενός σκίτσου, οπότε το διαγράφω για να μη γίνεται ταύτιση του σφυροδρέπανου με τη σημερινή Ρωσία ή τις πρακτικές του Πούτιν.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω την προέλευση ενός σκίτσου, οπότε το διαγράφω για να μη γίνεται ταύτιση του σφυροδρέπανου με τη σημερινή Ρωσία ή τις πρακτικές του Πούτιν.


Αφού δεν μπόρεσες να βρεις την προέλευση του σκίτσου, να βοηθήσω εγώ: το ανέβασε ο Γιάνες Γιάνσα, πρωθυπουργός τής Σλοβενίας, στο τουίτερ. Λινκ προς τουίτ του της επόμενης μέρας, όπου σχολιάζει και το μήνυμα του σκίτσου:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511962602481594374


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2022)

Εθνικός σοσιαλισμός (ναζισμός) και διεθνιστικός σοσιαλισμός (κομμουνισμός)... το πιο πρωτόγονο επιχείρημα της θεωρίας των δύο άκρων, τώρα από πρωθυπουργικά χείλη και με επιχείρημα ότι πήρε πολλά λάικ. Μπορεί να πάρει και το λάικ του Πούτιν (αν στο καροτσάκι έβαζε την ουκρανική σημαία ξερωγώ αντί για το Ζ), που θεωρεί το ουκρανικό έθνος δημιούργημα του Λένιν.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Αφού δεν μπόρεσες να βρεις την προέλευση του σκίτσου, να βοηθήσω εγώ: το ανέβασε ο Γιάνες Γιάνσα, πρωθυπουργός τής Σλοβενίας, στο τουίτερ. Λινκ προς τουίτ του της επόμενης μέρας, όπου σχολιάζει και το μήνυμα του σκίτσου:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511962602481594374


Εγώ το είδα στους Tiger Lillies:



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=524347635726595&id=100044540881829


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ το είδα στους Tiger Lillies:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=524347635726595&id=100044540881829


Γκουχ γκουχ... εννιάμισι μέρες μετά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Γκουχ γκουχ... εννιάμισι μέρες μετά.


Σόρι, κύριέ μου, τώρα μου το έβγαλε


----------

